# Have you dialed back on your riding as you get older?



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm 52, been riding for 40 years, 30 years on a mountain bike, and if anything, am riding more aggressively than ever. A lot of it has to do with how much more capable bikes have gotten, but my skills are still progressing. I did a one on one clinic with Ian Massey last year, started riding flats, and am now riding gnarlier things faster than ever. I'm now flying over rocky stuff that I would have cautiously picked through 10 years ago. Handing 30 year olds their asses on the flow trails. It takes be a bit longer to warm up, but my fitness doesn't seem that different than it was 30 years ago. I also took up skiing again 5 years ago, and fall pretty solidly into the aggressive camp there as well.

There's a little voice saying "slow down old man, you're too old for this" Your grandparents were fragile and sedentary at this age. But a bigger voice saying F that! I'm having way too much fun at the moment, and can't imagine slowing down. Am I inspirational or crazy/Stupid? Does anyone else fall into this category?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, but voice didn't start until the mid 60s.


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

52 ? Pretty young to be asking this.

Come back in 20 years.


----------



## JimmyAsheville (Oct 21, 2018)

70 is the new 50


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, 52 ain’t that old yet. 

I’m 53, I hammer, go faster than I should, got lots of injuries over the years ... still getting them, so clearly there’s no reason to slow down 🙄


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have dialed back and wasn't even that aggressive before either.  

I think I still have the opportunity to get better and if/when so, I may be more aggressive and tactical in the techy stuff as skill and experience bring it but I won't be searching for big air and big drops, it was just never my thing. I don't need to be fast and those I ride with don't seem to be trying to lose me either ... lol. 
I've really only had a few hard landings but that was around 18 years ago and I was around 40 years old. I'm risk averse and have no problem owning up to that. No interest at all in pain, suffering or slow recovery. Nice thing is, I have no real incentive to push limits. I'm having a good time as is. Being 'out there' here in CO is enuf and the health aspect of fitness and fresh air is the call. I haven't had to notch up the adventure to a point of added risk to net the fun factor. 

I'm just as interested if not more so in getting out to ride but somewhat tethered to the work schedule and grandpa day care duty a few days a week. Time is a bit of a challenge but that will get better.


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

You need to revisit this question after your next crash.....

Eric


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

At 52 anyone should be able to kick butt on millenniums or soft flakes with a reasonable amount of fitness and brains. At 70 my “dial back” is D=SxT....decrease the speed , but increase the distance resulting in more Time (and Enjoyment).


----------



## wfl3 (Dec 30, 2003)

52 here and I could have posted almost the exact same thing.

Biggest diff is healing up takes longer and ride recovery maybe a bit longer as well.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

60 in Oct...still riding and skiing hard with a handful of like minded guys about the same age. We call ourselves 'stupid bastids' because most our age have stopped doing this sh*t over a decade ago. I pounded bumps all day at Killington on Friday, rode on Sunday, heading out for a ride tonite, repeat...

After all these years I have a few more aches and pains but have learned to manage it. Once I get rolling it's the same as it ever has been. I am more aware of consequences due to past incidents but at the same time, my confidence is as high as it ever has been. Bikes are so much more capable and I'm not afraid to continue to push myself hard. 

At this age, it's more important than ever to avoid injury. I had a Grade 3 separated shoulder from an OTB at 57 but luckily I 'bounced' back quickly with no surgery required. I consider myself lucky to be able to continue doing this so there's a fine line...have lots of 'ex' riding buddies who have had to hang it up due to injury.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Same age range as you, and still working hard at it. No plans to dial it back quite yet.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

bachman1961 said:


> I have dialed back and wasn't even that aggressive before either.
> 
> I think I still have the opportunity to get better and if/when so, I may be more aggressive and tactical in the techy stuff as skill and experience bring it but I won't be searching for big air and big drops, it was just never my thing. I don't need to be fast and those I ride with don't seem to be trying to lose me either ... lol.
> I've really only had a few hard landings but that was around 18 years ago and I was around 40 years old. I'm risk averse and have no problem owning up to that. No interest at all in pain, suffering or slow recovery. Nice thing is, I have no real incentive to push limits. I'm having a good time as is. Being 'out there' here in CO is enuf and the health aspect of fitness and fresh air is the call. I haven't had to notch up the adventure to a point of added risk to net the fun factor.
> ...


I feel a lot like you in that I don't need to be taking X-Games level risks in order to feel like I am having fun...I do like speed, but I also like tech and other brain challenges. I am going to be 50 this year, so I am still just a "guest" in this forum, but I feel like I ride with the same intent as I did when I was younger. The big difference is how much the healing process can interfere with life/work now. That is the little nagging voice that keeps me off of drops higher than 5 feet/ or from careening down a mountain.

I am just happy to be out in the woods exploring, or trying a section or tech area again and again to get the perfect line. I do get a bit more crazy at the skatepark on my BMX, but the speeds and runs are much shorter and slower, so wipe outs are not as epic...yet.

recently, my endurance was compromised due to my heart attack, so I now have to work that back up...that is currently my biggest limiting factor. Pre heart attack, I could ride for 4-6 hours at a time with my legs or my butt being the "determining pain" factor...now it is more like 2 depending on the kind of riding. I am working to get that going up though


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments.

I'm definitely not a risk taker. I subscribe to the theory in a sport like biking, there is a zone where you are moderately pushing your abilities. This is where the enjoyment is. Staying at or below your maximum abilities is boring. Pushing too far above can be dangerous and scary. finding that perfect spot is the key.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

funkle said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> 
> I'm definitely not a risk taker. I subscribe to the theory in a sport like biking, there is a zone where you are moderately pushing your abilities. This is where the enjoyment is. Staying at or below your maximum abilities is boring. Pushing too far above can be dangerous and scary. finding that perfect spot is the key.


yep...and the key is defining your box by YOUR rules....not other peoples rules. When I ride with my friend, I tone it down a bit b/c his box is not as big as mine...but I also learn things from him b/c he takes different lines than I do, or sees a different challenge in parts of the trail that I don't see.

what keeps me always entertained is the learning process...the constant change that happens therein...


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I didn't dial it back, my body did. The further I've gotten into my sixties (only 1 of those left ), the more I find myself choosing the rail trail over the mountain. 
When it comes to aging, I like to remember that in 10 years I will SOOO wish I was this age again. So I'm living my future dream.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I've dialed back, not because of risk, but because I've become less tolerant of cold and wet. I used to ride and ski at any temperature, even well below zero. Now, my fingers, ears and nose get cold way more easily. I'll ski down to about zero, but I hate riding below about 28F. Unfortunately, it is below 28F most mornings where I live in CO from November through March, even though it may be nice in the afternoon. I used to commute all winter but I only commute occasionally in winter now. I also hate dealing with rain or snow, I get chilled much more easily when I get wet, even under heavy exertion. 

Getting old does suck.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yeah, 52 ain't that old yet.


Tell that to a 22 y/o 

3/4 through an average lifespan sure ain't young. I've ramped up my riding quite a bit over the last 6 or 7 years but I get more of my kicks killing myself on climbs than getting big air.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> ...Tell that to a 22 y/o...3/4 through an average lifespan sure ain't young...


That 'ain't' relevant, IMO. It's how you feel and what you can do, not what some kid thinks. For most, 52 is way way closer to 22 than it is to 82. In my experience, the slope of the decrepitude curve is pretty shallow to you hit the mid to late 60s. When and how fast it heads south is highly variable between individuals.


----------



## careyj1 (May 12, 2017)

Outside of the Pro class, the fastest group in XC racing in Northern CA is the 45 to 54 age group. Then 55 to 64 is normally the next fastest. Something to think about.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

As a twenty something I failed to complete training for a marathon cuz it was just too hard.

As a forty five year old I was running a hundred miles a week and racing in ultras.

Personally, I think I was a wimp at twenty 🤔

Getting old had been pretty good to me.



J.B. Weld said:


> Tell that to a 22 y/o
> 
> 3/4 through an average lifespan sure ain't young. I've ramped up my riding quite a bit over the last 6 or 7 years but I get more of my kicks killing myself on climbs than getting big air.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> That 'ain't' relevant, IMO. It's how you feel and what you can do, not what some kid thinks. For most, 52 is way way closer to 22 than it is to 82. In my experience, the slope of the decrepitude curve is pretty shallow to you hit the mid to late 60s. When and how fast it heads south is highly variable between individuals.


I agree that old guys (and gals) can be pretty fit. I'll never know for sure but I think my 56 y/o self could probably whoop my 22 y/o self, mostly because I ride a lot more now than I did then.

Being somewhat of a pragmatist though I'm under no illusion that I'm young. 25-30 is about peak for a cyclist who trains a lot, no way can I compete with those guys.


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

careyj1 said:


> Outside of the Pro class, the fastest group in XC racing in Northern CA is the 45 to 54 age group. Then 55 to 64 is normally the next fastest. Something to think about.


Where is the 65-74 Age Group in the speed pecking order?? Oh that's right race directors don't acknowledge anyone over 50 here in WA.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

careyj1 said:


> Outside of the Pro class, the fastest group in XC racing in Northern CA is the 45 to 54 age group. Then 55 to 64 is normally the next fastest. Something to think about.


Are they dope testing out there?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

careyj1 said:


> Outside of the Pro class, the fastest group in XC racing in Northern CA is the 45 to 54 age group. Then 55 to 64 is normally the next fastest. Something to think about.


The only reason the younger amateurs aren't as fast is because they're in the midst of the busiest time of their lives with work and kids, makes it hard to find time to ride much.


----------



## CLASSTIMESAILER (Feb 16, 2011)

As I transition most of my non-commuter miles from road to mountain, I think I am turning it up a notch. Turning 61 next month and the plan is to buckle at Leadville next Summer.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I agree that old guys (and gals) can be pretty fit. I'll never know for sure but I think my 56 y/o self could probably whoop my 22 y/o self, mostly because I ride a lot more now than I did then.


same here....the 22 year old self was 150 lbs heavier than the 50 year old self...that alone is helping now


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> The only reason the younger amateurs aren't as fast is because they're in the midst of the busiest time of their lives with work and kids, makes it hard to find time to ride much.


This is a joke right? They're in their quiet spot with milk and cookies waiting for their participation award in most cases.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

trysixty said:


> This is a joke right? They're in their quiet spot with milk and cookies waiting for their participation award in most cases.


I don't get it. I'm talking about young to middle aged adults with jobs and families. 20-40 y/o's.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

funkle said:


> I'm 52, been riding for 40 years, 30 years on a mountain bike, and if anything, am riding more aggressively than ever. A lot of it has to do with how much more capable bikes have gotten, but my skills are still progressing.


Close to the same stats for me (58, riding 40), riding more aggressively than ever, and agree 100% that bikes are more capable. I know for me that increased bike capability has allowed be to push things dramatically, leading to advancing my skills as well. Well, it's that or I'm getting to old to know better when to stop...



funkle said:


> There's a little voice saying "slow down old man, you're too old for this" Your grandparents were fragile and sedentary at this age. But a bigger voice saying F that! I'm having way too much fun at the moment, and can't imagine slowing down. Am I inspirational or crazy/Stupid? Does anyone else fall into this category?


100%!

There's an EMT out there somewhere waiting for our call...


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, definitely. Mostly because it takes longer to bounce back from a crash so I tend to ease up a bit and enjoy the rides rather than go for all adrenaline, pushing the envelope.

Some of my buddies keep getting bigger travel suspension bikes. I'm happy riding the technical trails at a bit slower pace with more XC-ish 100-120mm front and rear travel (or on rigid 29er single speeds with 3.0" front tire).


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I had been ramping it up until I ate some dirt (while trying some mid-air shenanigans in 2017) which resulted in shoulder reconstruction at 50. 

Last year, I got right back into the swing of it with a Squamish trip sandwiched between two Pisgah trips. 

While I have a love for saying, "f*** it, send it", I'm trying not to be so eager to say it.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been cycling as an adult since 1993, at the age of 31. Pulled me out of a pretty serious, post-divorce drinking and depression cycle. I started out on pavement with the local road/touring club, added a rigid mtb for dirt roads and campground hiking trails. In 1996 I bought my first full suspension mtb and got real serious real fast about riding trails. I enjoyed pushing myself right from the start-the joy of riding angry and punishing my body transferred intact from my drinking to my riding, though in a bit healthier form. Further, faster, harder. And I had my share of strained joints and ligaments, broken bones, scrapes and scratches and bruises. The first injury that really made me change my priorities was when I literally felt my knee go when trying to push the pace with a paceline of faster riders. I felt my body fail me and had to finally face the fact that pain doesn't always mean gain, despite the old cliche. That was the beginning of my move away from riding hard on the road. And it was my back that put an end to my "go hard, go fast, go farther," on the mountain bike. Specifically a herniated disc from trying to ride too much, too far, too fast, too early in the season on a minimally suspended bike and rough trails. When I came back from that injury, I decided (or more accurately, accepted) that if I wanted to keep riding into my golden years, something had to give. I still push myself sometimes, but I don't grit my teeth and PUSH when it starts to hurt. My road rides seldom excede a 14mph average, or 50 miles at a go. And on the mountain bike, I don't worry so much about increasing my distance or my average speed or conquering some technical challenge that I should really ride around. I just ride and it continues to bring me great joy, and that's enough.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

SteveF said:


> ... I just ride and it continues to bring me great joy, and that's enough.


Not much beats joy.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> I've dialed back, not because of risk, but because I've become less tolerant of cold and wet. I used to ride and ski at any temperature, even well below zero. Now, my fingers, ears and nose get cold way more easily. I'll ski down to about zero, but I hate riding below about 28F. Unfortunately, it is below 28F most mornings where I live in CO from November through March, even though it may be nice in the afternoon.


I can relate to this. 
We do some evening rides most of the year and often times, starting temps are just above 40. As you know, it drops fast in CO and we often ride 1000 to 1500' above town so we start around 7000 or 7200. Within the 2 hours or so, the ride back downhill is at 20+ mph being generous on using brakes. Our generated windchill and lower temps in the low 30's gets to me like it never used to 10 or 15 years ago. I'm wearing and packing more gear to compensate though and it's still very doable, just a realization of a vast change. 
I guess I appreciate the gear more than ever before and it doesn't hurt to have to pack extra things that keep my mind busy and exercising memory and organization elements.



sXeXBMXer said:


> recently, my endurance was compromised due to my heart attack, so I now have to work that back up...that is currently my biggest limiting factor. Pre heart attack, I could ride for 4-6 hours at a time with my legs or my butt being the "determining pain" factor...now it is more like 2 depending on the kind of riding. I am working to get that going up though


Wow, that's really something ! Good job sticking to it and knowing the safety margins of keeping it healthy to not to over-do things.

I had a good evening ride and was able to discern some progress on climbs and technical terrain getting thru and up parts of the trails I'm familiar with and hadn't made that progress so smooth and easily in the recent past. This is what will keep me at it and not getting lazy for months at a time. Three or 4 rides in now to get it back into the zone. Trying to make up for a few months of wet , cold, snow, ice conditions and my own sniffles and congestion. I just never got motivated for a short bit there. :madman:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

SteveF said:


> I've been cycling as an adult since 1993, at the age of 31. Pulled me out of a pretty serious, post-divorce drinking and depression cycle. I started out on pavement with the local road/touring club, added a rigid mtb for dirt roads and campground hiking trails. In 1996 I bought my first full suspension mtb and got real serious real fast about riding trails. I enjoyed pushing myself right from the start-the joy of riding angry and punishing my body transferred intact from my drinking to my riding, though in a bit healthier form. Further, faster, harder. And I had my share of strained joints and ligaments, broken bones, scrapes and scratches and bruises. The first injury that really made me change my priorities was when I literally felt my knee go when trying to push the pace with a paceline of faster riders. I felt my body fail me and had to finally face the fact that pain doesn't always mean gain, despite the old cliche. That was the beginning of my move away from riding hard on the road. And it was my back that put an end to my "go hard, go fast, go farther," on the mountain bike. Specifically a herniated disc from trying to ride too much, too far, too fast, too early in the season on a minimally suspended bike and rough trails. When I came back from that injury, I decided (or more accurately, accepted) that if I wanted to keep riding into my golden years, something had to give. I still push myself sometimes, but I don't grit my teeth and PUSH when it starts to hurt. My road rides seldom excede a 14mph average, or 50 miles at a go. And on the mountain bike, I don't worry so much about increasing my distance or my average speed or conquering some technical challenge that I should really ride around. I just ride and it continues to bring me great joy, and that's enough.


getting out of a relationship break up depression was one of the reasons I got back into biking as well! I did not have the drinking part, but man I was at a low point, and getting back on the bike gave me a second life for sure. Hope you are far away from that time now!!!



bachman1961 said:


> Wow, that's really something ! Good job sticking to it and knowing the safety margins of keeping it healthy to not to over-do things.


yep...it sucks cause now I will get to the end of a ride, and my legs are still ready for another lap or 2, but my endurance isn't...i feel like I am losing/wasting time every time I have to bail on a ride....it will get there though


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 57 and as I've gotten older I find I just don't recover from training as well, so I've had to dial it back. I do some group rides with guys who are younger and faster than I am, and I'd like to be able to keep up with them more easily, but if I add more training volume or intensity I end up overtrained or injured.

I did a lot of triathlons in my 20's and 30's, and I was doing 2 hard workouts a day plus bike commuting, and Saturdays were usually a 60+ mile bike ride followed by an 8-mile run. Now I mostly do easier rides and jogs with some occasional intensity, plus some strength training and lots of mobility work and stretching. And I still have to take extra days off after a hard ride.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm staring at my 60th birthday in a few weeks. This is hard to answer. I've cut some risk as in not hitting the jump like with my dirt jumper. Overall my wife and I are probably more obsessed about activity and fitness than ever.

Dialed back might be more about a knee being a near constant problem. The past year did show that I had a hard time being as fast or faster than the past few years. On the whole I'm saying no except for letting recovery time happen and not taking risks where the big issue is loss of balance with age.

When I look at family members and people I grew up with or my near 90 mother it becomes obvious that you have to keep your body and brain challenged. The quality of life is so much better for the active people.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

52 here as well (I think) and I'm just getting into mountain biking. My voice says, "careful, careful," but then after the rocky stuff it says, "Dude, you wuss, that's nothing, do it again and man up."

I find myself wanting to go faster as it feels more stable when bouncing over obstacles rather than picking through them.

But, I'm just a newbie


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

JimF777 said:


> 52 here as well (I think) and I'm just getting into mountain biking. My voice says, "careful, careful," but then after the rocky stuff it says, "Dude, you wuss, that's nothing, do it again and man up."
> 
> I find myself wanting to go faster as it feels more stable when bouncing over obstacles rather than picking through them.
> 
> But, I'm just a newbie


Up to a point, suspension and good use of your own joints will allow you the speed that will add stability and float. I tend to pick my way thru, but it requires more balance and finesse. This is not to say my balance and finesse are particularly good.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Rate of recovery is certainly much slower now than in previous decades. It can be frustrating but it can't be rushed.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"it sucks cause now I will get to the end of a ride, and my legs are still ready for another lap or 2, but my endurance isn't...i feel like I am losing/wasting time every time I have to bail on a ride....it will get there though"

Doesn't 'legs=endurance'? Not trying to be a smart ass, just a little confused. In my world, its always my legs that go first.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Gasp4Air said:


> *Up to a point, suspension and good use of your own joints will allow you the speed that will add stability and float*. I tend to pick my way thru, but it requires more balance and finesse. This is not to say my balance and finesse are particularly good.


Yeah, though I have A LOT to learn when it comes to "working the bike" (for lack of a better description), just hitting the obstacles at speed and hoping for the best when the nerve is there


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

_Doesn't 'legs=endurance'? Not trying to be a smart ass, just a little confused. In my world, its always my legs that go first._

For me, it is more....respiratory(?) I guess...meaning that I lose my breath quicker than my legs get tired...I have always considered endurance to happen in specific areas...pre heart attack it was the opposite, where my ride would slow as my legs got tired

like with my drumming, my hands give out long before my legs b/c i use them more intensely than my legs since I don't do the machine gun bass drumming....yet


----------



## Big50 (Feb 10, 2019)

I recently decided to dial it back to where I was 20 years ago—when I was in my 30’s. 

I had lots of fun back then and covered many, many miles of single track. I didn’t take on things as gnarly back then, mostly due to the tech available at the time—but I rode my bike to its limit! 

A modern mount and a few recent hard falls have told me it’s ok to not reach for every last ounce my bike has to offer. Sticking to the way I rode in the 80’s & 90’s (which was hard for the day) is plenty fun, even now. (Ok, maybe I go just a *little* faster...hahaha)


----------



## needmorealtitude (Nov 15, 2005)

63.5 years old and the answer is "Hell no!"

Just train harder year round. Combination of nordic Skate skiing, and skinning up for my alpine turns, keeps me in aerobic shape during the winter. And I also weight train, with an emphasis on shoulder strength to survive the inevitable unanticipated crash.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

sXeXBMXer said:


> For me, it is more....respiratory(?) I guess...meaning that I lose my breath quicker than my legs get tired...I have always considered endurance to happen in specific areas...pre heart attack it was the opposite, where my ride would slow as my legs got tired
> 
> like with my drumming, my hands give out long before my legs b/c i use them more intensely than my legs since I don't do the machine gun bass drumming....yet


Post heart-attack, but before I started riding 80-100 miles weekly, my cardio was not strong and I could get winded fairly easily. However, since Oct 2018, when I started putting on those miles on a weekly basis, my legs are now the ones first to say uncle.

Same with drumming, my legs say uncle before my hands since I'm using them more intensely (doing extended fast double bass runs). My hands are not nearly getting as taxed as my legs.


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

^^ LOL Sticks slip out of my hands to soon for any of that to happen to me


----------



## funkle (Sep 11, 2006)

needmorealtitude said:


> 63.5 years old and the answer is "Hell no!"
> 
> Just train harder year round. Combination of nordic Skate skiing, and skinning up for my alpine turns, keeps me in aerobic shape during the winter. And I also weight train, with an emphasis on shoulder strength to survive the inevitable unanticipated crash.


Great to hear. Sounds a lot like me. Regular exercise becomes a must, and the focus at the gym is on shoulders, core & flexibility. It's important as you age to know your vulnerabilities. For my dad, it is his ankles. He was athletic, but never did anything to prevent the deterioration of his ankles (which had long been an issue), until it was too late. For me, it's the shoulders, knees and tight hamstrings & IT band.


----------



## Traditional50s (Feb 3, 2019)

At 55, I returned to heavier lifting at the gym I always super set and no rest between sets, much heavier weights than the last 10 years, fasting 16 hours a day. Feeling great! Riding everyday I can (short rides 3-4 miles). 
I do find that as I get my legs back its more fun and fast but holding back speeds on downhills til experience builds. No different now than at 30 but the rides back then were all day. 20 mile + , trying to get back to that.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Somewhere between 65 and 70, things change. The motivation becomes different, you appreciate the simple pleasure of riding a bike down a trail in the present. Back to where you started, for many of us.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

bsieb said:


> Somewhere between 65 and 70, things change. The motivation becomes different, you appreciate the simple pleasure of riding a bike down a trail in the present. Back to where you started, for many of us.


Indeed. I've slowed down, mellowed, in good part because my body demands it. But just poking around the woods on a bike is still so worthwhile.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

I've dialed it back a bit. In some ways I'm a better ride than I was, but in my early forties, I would do this:









Now, in my late fifties, that ain't happening. It's too far off the ground. Bad things can happen that far off the ground. I'll still do stuff like some of you might have seen me post, but if I drop is higher than 4 or 5 feet, I'm not doing it. If a skinny is higher than 3 feet, I'm doing it. Still love the sport though! But this is about as scary as it gets nowadays. Oh and armour is always on, unless I'm riding cross country...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

For me going down a near vertical rock face is one of the easier parts of the ride. Climbing or going over big or wet logs is where the danger lurks.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Travis Bickle said:


> For me going down a near vertical rock face is one of the easier parts of the ride. Climbing or going over big or wet logs is where the danger lurks.


And wet roots! Those make me nervous!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

bjeast said:


> And wet roots! Those make me nervous!


Even worse when they are diagonal to the trail!


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

Some of you have alot of experience. This sport is new to me. But i have exceeded my limits. Gently so far thankfully 

I did find i needed to wait till the third day to ride again after a hard ride (eg. 20miles). So i am doing less than i would have if i were younger. 

I do not look forward to injury. No one does. I have too much experience there. So i take risks to be alive. But i hope i temper them with wisdom of age and not with fear. 

I spend alot of my ride being happy and appreciating being there! There is much to enjoy in being out on a ride enjoying nature. 

Have a good and safe year everyone!


----------



## JimF777 (Sep 23, 2018)

Well said, and 20 miles on a MTB is no easy task. Or maybe it is and like you, I'm just not there (yet)


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Doing more riding now.
Less (no) running though 
Grascilis muscle issues. 10 min of running = 2 weeks of constant annoyance.

Legs always give out before lungs.
VO2/Max 48
FTP 220w (2.6w/kg)


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

Just turned 47- so I’ll have a legit post in 3 years. BUT- I have “slowed down”. After a couple of concussions, I ride green mostly now for the most part.... but once in a while- URBAN BOMBING is irresistible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

ddoh said:


> Even worse when they are diagonal to the trail!


Yup - definitely worse!


----------



## Big50 (Feb 10, 2019)

Fuse6F said:


> I do not look forward to injury. No one does. I have too much experience there. So i take risks to be alive. But i hope i temper them with wisdom of age and not with fear.
> 
> I spend alot of my ride being happy and appreciating being there! There is much to enjoy in being out on a ride enjoying nature.


Temper risk with wisdom not fear!!! Awesome. I love it!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My riding has not become any more daring as I have moved into my 50's, but I haven't dialed it back either. I like fast and technical descents and maintain decent placement on local leaderboards, but in 30 years of mountain biking I have never looked for huge drops, big air, or tons of features. As I get older, I find the goals I am achieving are becoming a stronger climber and more fit for longer distances. I still primarily ride hardtails out of self-preservation because I found riding FS bikes encouraged me to go faster than is reasonable and prudent.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I have dialed it back. I wrecked a couple of years ago and still can't get my cervical vertebrae to cooperate with me. Physical therapy, chiropractor, steroid injections and it's better than it was, but still not where I'm comfortable just letting loose. I actually came on here tonight to read peoples stories regarding cervical fusion. Might have to take the plunge.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

No

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawyerloggingon (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm 64 and have dialed it back starting a few days ago after I went over the handlebars on a steep downhill section of gooseberry mesa. That really hurt a lot more than it used to and I don't want to do it again.


----------



## trysixty (Jun 21, 2016)

Sleeplyguy1001....I had L4/L5 vertebrae fused from a road bike crash and just general overuse for 50 years. Took 18 months of progressively intense training (SBR & Weights) to get back to 90% of previous race shape. The stiffness and pain will never go away completely, but it’s livable without drugs or injections.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> Unfortunately I have dialed it back. I wrecked a couple of years ago and still can't get my cervical vertebrae to cooperate with me. Physical therapy, chiropractor, steroid injections and it's better than it was, but still not where I'm comfortable just letting loose. I actually came on here tonight to read peoples stories regarding cervical fusion. Might have to take the plunge.


Sleepyguy, I had a two level (C5-C6-C7) cervical fusion eleven years ago, almost to the day. It took about a year to get back to normal, but I have ridden everything from DH and enduro, to centuries and week long tours since then. If I can find a comfortable position to sleep, I am OK. Some nights I suffer. My thread is over on the Injury forum, and a bunch of other people have piled on since I started it right after my surgery.

It sucks, but it isn't a reason for me to quit riding. Not everyone has as good an outcome as I have though. Good luck. Neck pain really sucks.

BTW, steriod injections are known to cause cataracts to develop in some people. They don't mention this when they prescribe them. My wife had a grand total of three injections for a shoulder issue, and six months later she developed cataracts in both eyes. She certainly would have skipped the injections had she known. The *very* *first* question the cataract specialist asked her was whether she had steroid injections in the past year. Also, if you already have glaucoma or high eye pressure, you should never have steroid injections.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16150412


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I have dialed back. I've been riding for 20+ years.

I will turn 58 years old this year, elbow and wrist surgery on both arms last year. 

I ride as often as I ever have, but I only do 2/3's the distance. I'm strong again, but just don't want to push too hard as I've become extremely fond of having feeling in my hands.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I've had to cut back. An old inner ear injury has been getting slightly worse every few years, rendering me pretty deaf in one ear and prone to vertigo episodes more and more frequently. I haven't been able to find a ENT Doc that can offer me any hope without needing to cut through my skull in the mastoid process and possibly creating a much worse problem. The odds, so far, of succeeding with that are not much more than 50/50. 
So I really can't handle the chunk very well at all before my balance goes south. Not too much fun.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

I’ll be 55 in June (see my thread about what I’m doing on my birthday), and am riding more and harder than ever, and am in the best shape of my life (and I played college football). And this is after a completely torn/detached triceps tendon 8.5 years ago, and fully-torn rotator cuffs in both shoulders 6.5 and 3 years ago, so I’ve had three major surgeries to recover and rehab from. Was back to l00% in 6-9 months each time. BTW, all were contributed to by MTB crashes or falls.

What I have dialed back is high risk/reward riding. I am simply not interested in riding on the edge where if I fall, I’m very likely going to hurt or break something. My focus is endurance XC SS riding, and I find I can push quite hard in that context. Super technical stuff? No thanks...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

funkle said:


> I'm 52, been riding for 40 years, 30 years on a mountain bike, and if anything, am riding more aggressively than ever. A lot of it has to do with how much more capable bikes have gotten, but my skills are still progressing. I did a one on one clinic with Ian Massey last year, started riding flats, and am now riding gnarlier things faster than ever. I'm now flying over rocky stuff that I would have cautiously picked through 10 years ago. Handing 30 year olds their asses on the flow trails. It takes be a bit longer to warm up, but my fitness doesn't seem that different than it was 30 years ago. I also took up skiing again 5 years ago, and fall pretty solidly into the aggressive camp there as well.
> 
> There's a little voice saying "slow down old man, you're too old for this" Your grandparents were fragile and sedentary at this age. But a bigger voice saying F that! I'm having way too much fun at the moment, and can't imagine slowing down. Am I inspirational or crazy/Stupid? Does anyone else fall into this category?


If nothing major has happened to you the decline will be most likely very gradual. Past 60, just to put an age mark, is when many people seem to decline significantly faster even without having a major "event".

If you have a major event, heart attack, stroke, cancer, it becomes a whole different ball park. No matter what is your age even if you survived the event you can be severely compromised for the rest of your life ... although you will still be alive! 

My personal experience is being pretty much at the top of my game until I was 57. I was racing windsurfing slalom that is VERY physically demanding, and I was saying nonsense such as "50 is the new 40" (or is it 30?). An heart attack ended all that. Forget racing and the hill climbing I was doing "just for fun" is pretty much a thing of the past. And in addition after 3.5 years the body is really not doing that good. Maybe it is the drugs side effects or maybe is that I am older but it seems that I am really declining quickly, big downturn just in the last two-three months. It is life, we do not last for more than a few decades ... :eekster: .. we are little blinks in a big darkness and we go out very fast!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Like a bunch of others have said or inferred, 50 is still pretty young. 

I turn 70 in June and haven't really cut back on riding. I think I started to slow down at 50 but at 70, I feel like I'm still riding as fast as I did 20 years ago. Not as aggressive because recovery does take longer if you crash and I want to keep riding until I die and not die riding. 

I still ski 80 or so days a season and where I ski has only gotten more technical as I get older. 

Balance may become an issue but you're not going to just fall down. 

Just do it, whatever "it" is for you.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a pretty close copy of bachman(see post # 6).
After 3 years at fat/mountain biking i still try to improve but i prefer falling on soft snow, avoid the rocks. After 3 to 3.5 hrs often a small voice reminds me your focus or reflexes might not be optimal so my last 30 minutes i focus on R2R. It means i ride to ride an other day, avoid damaging the bike and staying OK to ride tomorrow. 
Without a car i ride daily year round so there is no pushing me 6-8 hrs because i only ride twice a week. Most days i ride 1-4 hrs, rarely 5-6. Ya at 16-25 i had days of 8-12 hours of exercises but i have nothing to prove so i do not remember a day of 7 hrs in the last 18 years. Over 100 days of fat last winter makes me smile, slim, healthy and in shape. That is plenty. At 61 maybe i have an other 30 years, 40 with luck?


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"At 61 maybe i have an other 30 years, 40 with luck?"

I rode with a 93 year old once. I'm 68 and I'm hoping to keep going til I'm in my nineties. I'll need good genes and good luck. So far so good.


----------



## sunnybear (Jan 24, 2018)

I ride as hard or harder because I think my skills have increased...56 yo here.

The problem is that after a hard crash (helmet breaker about 3 weeks ago) my confidence is a little shaken so it takes a little longer to reappear...but it's still there. First couple rides out are definitely not as aggressive, and I am internally calling myself a wimp...but then I can't afford to break anything either.


----------



## loves2bike (Jun 6, 2010)

*fifty+*



sunnybear said:


> I ride as hard or harder because I think my skills have increased...56 yo here.
> 
> The problem is that after a hard crash (helmet breaker about 3 weeks ago) my confidence is a little shaken so it takes a little longer to reappear...but it's still there. First couple rides out are definitely not as aggressive, and I am internally calling myself a wimp...but then I can't afford to break anything either.


 'been a while since I posted, being in healthcare as my profession and blessed enough to ride bikes I can honestly say being active as we head on to our golden years is the way to go, a lot to be said on how our body is different as we age and we know all that stuff, we don't heal, recover as we used to that's a given bottom line enjoy every single mile, every pedal stroke and keep the passion burning hopefully share to it others.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Since a crash with a hospital trip a couple of years ago, I have dialed back the dangerous tech and exposure facets of my regular rides when I am out by myself, which is half of my 400+ hours per year. It was a deal that I made with myself that might help my wife worry less. I will do more tech riding with the crew, like rocky, steep descents or up five steps to a 20 yard long bridge six feet over a rocky stream with no rails. 

I turned 64 three months ago and have spent about 88+ hours a year building and maintaining trails, beginning a couple of years ago. This gives me some complementary satisfaction that I don't get from a KOM. Also, a bit less risky.

Armor is on the knees and forearms always, unless racing, after a fall on some less technical track five years ago. :nono:


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Met a guy on the trail Sunday, he looked fifty, turns out he's sixty five, rides like an animal, races endurance, no issues physically. Looking at him 'd say he has another fifteen or twenty in the bank.

I look forward to getting old


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I look forward to getting old


Old farts like me may remember Muhammad Ali in his prime. Even if you didn't care for boxing, he was genius, and so quick no one could touch him. When he slowed down, he discovered he could take a punch, and as we know that didn't end well. Anyway, I digress.

Howard Cosell was interviewing him.

Cosell: "Muhammad, do you worry about getting old"?
Ali:"Oh no, Howard. I hope to get old."


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Davide said:


> If nothing major has happened to you the decline will be most likely very gradual. Past 60, just to put an age mark, is when many people seem to decline significantly faster even without having a major "event".
> 
> If you have a major event, heart attack, stroke, cancer, it becomes a whole different ball park. No matter what is your age even if you survived the event you can be severely compromised for the rest of your life ... although you will still be alive!
> 
> My personal experience is being pretty much at the top of my game until I was 57. I was racing windsurfing slalom that is VERY physically demanding, and I was saying nonsense such as "50 is the new 40" (or is it 30?). An heart attack ended all that. Forget racing and the hill climbing I was doing "just for fun" is pretty much a thing of the past. And in addition after 3.5 years the body is really not doing that good. Maybe it is the drugs side effects or maybe is that I am older but it seems that I am really declining quickly, big downturn just in the last two-three months. It is life, we do not last for more than a few decades ... :eekster: .. we are little blinks in a big darkness and we go out very fast!


This sums it up! That big event happened to me last year when I was diagnosed with a chronic blood/bone marrow cancer. I first rode a bike on a dirt track in about 1962, and have lived with that same passion I found then ever since. When I moved to the desert 14 years ago, I found a whole new love, having moved from cold, wet, muddy England, and my riding, along with the use of new tech, took on a higher level. It was a rebirth, and I would go all day out in the mountains behind my house. I used to lead rides I put together to introduce locals to this area, and most often would beat them all or hold my own on the steepest and chunkiest trails. I started all that at 52, so not old at all  
Now with the chemo I have to take each day, I have found I just cannot make it up the same hills, and I struggle exponentially more that I would have expected from simply getting older. It's not all bad tho, since I can slow down a bit and smell the roses  That works too, but I can still get some speed going on the downsloping sections!


----------



## MrIcky (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a mixed bag for me. a) I have more control of my time now so I've been riding more often than ever before, and probably with more intensity, but...b) I'm more risk averse because I ride to have fun and get exercise, every break now feels like it takes so long to recover from. So I've upped my lungbusting and downed my buffoonery and hooliganism.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

rockerc said:


> Now with the chemo I have to take each day, I have found I just cannot make it up the same hills, and I struggle exponentially more that I would have expected from simply getting older. It's not all bad tho, since I can slow down a bit and smell the roses  That works too, but I can still get some speed going on the downsloping sections!


The fact that you're still riding at all during chemo is exceptional. Best wishes on your recovery. Ride on!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Gasp4Air said:


> The fact that you're still riding at all during chemo is exceptional. Best wishes on your recovery. Ride on!


yep...that is pretty freakin Metal!!!:rockon::drumroll::thumbsup:


----------



## Daydreamer (Aug 27, 2018)

Nope, I'm riding stuff now that I couldn't/didn't when I was younger. And riding it with more confidence as well.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> The fact that you're still riding at all during chemo is exceptional. Best wishes on your recovery. Ride on!


Thank you  Unfortunately at best it will only stay as it is, unless a cure is found soon, but that is a whole lot better than most outcomes some people are having with this disease. I am blessed to be able to do what I can, but it takes some push to keep it up. The rewards are huge tho and I'll be out there until I can't be any more.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Your'e an inspiration to me, rocker. Not many humans can persevere through the fire like you. Feckin' cancer.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

rockerc said:


> Thank you  Unfortunately at best it will only stay as it is, unless a cure is found soon, but that is a whole lot better than most outcomes some people are having with this disease. I am blessed to be able to do what I can, but it takes some push to keep it up. The rewards are huge tho and I'll be out there until I can't be any more.


Like all of us, I'm really inspired by what you're doing! Keep it up!


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

bjeast said:


> Like all of us, I'm really inspired by what you're doing! Keep it up!


Thanks, it is not so hard, I love to get out and ride, I love the desert, I can still pedal, and the doctor says it's good to keep exercising so it's a no-brainer really  I do miss not being able to access those wild places I do love so much out there, so I have to carefully plan the times I attempt the longer trips, and calibrate my expectations of how long it's gonna take me to get where I'd like to be. Still won't be getting an e-bike anytime soon tho


----------



## 619er (Nov 15, 2005)

I’m 47 and have to pay for college three times. YES.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rockerc said:


> Thanks, it is not so hard, I love to get out and ride, I love the desert, I can still pedal, and the doctor says it's good to keep exercising so it's a no-brainer really  I do miss not being able to access those wild places I do love so much out there, so I have to carefully plan the times I attempt the longer trips, and calibrate my expectations of how long it's gonna take me to get where I'd like to be. Still won't be getting an e-bike anytime soon tho


There seems to be a bit of a stigma about Ebikes. The ** i am waiting till i am over 70 or till i realy need it ** i choose not to adhere to. I am 61 the last 3.5 months i enjoy an Ebike. I do not need to work, i do not need a car, i am riding way more. I pedal to the trails, play for 1-3 hrs, pedal back. Now i just started playing in some expert trails because i spent more time in the trails i improved my level. Last winter i was often on my fatbike(non assit) 3-4 hrs, now on my +bike. Life is good.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

At 61, less daring riding, but far more of it! Injuries take longer to recover from, and I don’t want to stop riding to recover. So it’s wimpy, but still fun!


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Davide said:


> If nothing major has happened to you the decline will be most likely very gradual. Past 60, just to put an age mark, is when many people seem to decline significantly faster even without having a major "event".
> 
> If you have a major event, heart attack, stroke, cancer, it becomes a whole different ball park. No matter what is your age even if you survived the event you can be severely compromised for the rest of your life ... although you will still be alive!
> 
> My personal experience is being pretty much at the top of my game until I was 57. I was racing windsurfing slalom that is VERY physically demanding, and I was saying nonsense such as "50 is the new 40" (or is it 30?). An heart attack ended all that. Forget racing and the hill climbing I was doing "just for fun" is pretty much a thing of the past. And in addition after 3.5 years the body is really not doing that good. Maybe it is the drugs side effects or maybe is that I am older but it seems that I am really declining quickly, big downturn just in the last two-three months. It is life, we do not last for more than a few decades ... :eekster: .. we are little blinks in a big darkness and we go out very fast!


I had a widowmaker at 38, and I'm almost 53 now.

Heart somehow sustained very minimal damage. Received two stents, and take lots of drugs daily as a result. Thankfully, I've had zero issues with anything related to my event...

... in fact, I physically push myself harder now than when I did prior to my event, and haven't suffered any setbacks in doing so. I ride 90-100mi weekly without any issues, climb fairly aggressively, and dig techy descents. All rides are solo.

I eat well, drink lots of water, but I do like alcohol and thc.

I feel fortunate every day, and I hope things improve for you!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

At 70 y/o I find my speed is much slower, but, I ride 12-15 miles 3-4 times a week on less technical trails and less hills. It’s the experience of being in the woods no matter what the trails are like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

thecanoe said:


> At 70 y/o I find my speed is much slower, but, I ride 12-15 miles 3-4 times a week on less technical trails and less hills. It's the experience of being in the woods no matter what the trails are like.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hope to be there in some years. At 61 fourth year i am just starting to play in some expert trails. I will never reach the expert level. I kind of limit my riding time to 5 hrs/day, generaly not more than 4 hrs in a row. I would feel stupid injuring myself after 4.5 hours because i am tired or less focussed. With time i ride a lot but being in the woods, near a river, morning rides, sunset rides is plenty for me. I do not care about distance nor speed. Just having fun on my fat(winter) or + bike with lots of grip.

Some practice jumps, i practice stop and restart(no foot down).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

This year has been great for me, no major injuries, riding really fast and going as big as ever, sometimes I think about what I'm doing and wonder when I'm gonna eat it, but then I just keep riding on.

I know I have more injuries to come, rarely a year goes by that I don't break at least one bone or pick up stitches, it's what makes the human body so amazing: we heal.

I thank my lucky stars every day that I never smoked or drank, been vegetarian and very health conscious since my teens, regular exercise with no breaks, no bad genes in my family, so I expect to be rippin' the mountain for a while longer.

What I tell my young patients about their health: Taking care of yourself when you are young won't be important until you are old.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Been off the bike for a while as I was abroad working, then away camping with my wife. Unfortunately I found another drawback of the 'getting older/sicker' thing as we spent the week at a very high elevation, and it sucked me dry of energy. When we got home I did one gym workout, then spent 2 days on the couch with severe fatigue and chemo side effects. That inactivity was badly needed! Feeling a bit better now, and some new tires arriving today, so I'll be putting them on later and getting out in the monsoon hero dirt tomorrow I hope


----------



## windsurfdog (Apr 5, 2018)

I've been 38 for 28 years now...just got my first good mtb April, 2018. Challenging skinnies, wall rides, drops, technical climbs, smaller jumps. and love bombing downhill. Looking forward to my first park experience...lots of mtb, camping, windsurfing in my bucket list. Plus, retiring at the first of the year which will allow me to work seriously on that bucket list. So I'd say I haven't dialed back anything...and will ramp up everything, including trail maintenance, once I leave work behind...


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

With my youngest finally in high school this year I found myself with more time to ride. 

It may not be a lot to some, but this year I have ridden 24 times for 207 miles. Last year at this time I had only ridden 9 times for 66 miles and I finished all of 2018 with 24 rides. Anything from here on out is gravy!

My increase in riding combined with a 20 lb. weight loss has me riding stronger and longer. As I get stronger, I am trusting my legs more and getting a little more aggressive. I'm a youngster in this forum at 50, but I am riding more difficult tech and obstacles than I ever rode before, at any age.

Feels great!


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Arebee said:


> ... stronger and longer. Feels great!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Arebee said:


> With my youngest finally in high school this year I found myself with more time to ride.


I found I had LESS time when the kids were in High School -- between after school activities and their crazy amounts of homework (and needing to set an example of NOT playing while they were working)m I rode less. Sending them off to college has helped, but now I feel guilty about leaving my wife at home alone -- she isn't keen on mountain biking, but is a killer road rider so we do more of that.

She's away on a trip to the West Coast so I trotted over to Steamboat Springs yesterday and visited some of my favorite mtb trails on the planet. I was a bit bummed to see that I couldn't get within spitting distance of my Strava PR's on the uphills (most set 6 years ago at the Steamboat Stinger on a single speed) but I was pleased to get PRs on many of the downhills. In many ways I'm a better rider than ever before, but at 59 -- despite being pretty fit -- I'll never again PR climbs that I've been riding for years. But other than not climbing at the same rate I use to, the dial hasn't been backed off.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Riding a bit every single day. Even if some days it's only 3-4 miles, it counts. It builds up a thread of continuity in your life. It's not about how fast, how far, how big. It's about perserverance.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes I have. 

Contrary to what I said in post #72, I have slowed down and I experienced my first bike related ER visit for stitches since turning 70.

I have added a lot of road riding and my top speed is higher on average and the miles ridden on a bike have actually increased but for general mountain bike riding, I'm more careful these days though that tends to go out the window when I ride with my 38 year old son who always was the best athlete in the family.

I find it more mental than anything else. When I try to keep up with my son, I forget all the negatives and ride most trails at speed only my speed is slower.

The truth is, at 70, I am in far better shape then I was at 40 so there is little reason why I shouldn't ride better. I have the ability to afford a bike that compensates for whatever I have lost and am in the market for technology that will keep me going. 

No electric yet but I no longer look down on that option.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

trysixty said:


> decrease the speed , but increase the distance resulting in more Time (and Enjoyment).


This at 59.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Ptor said:


> I found I had LESS time when the kids were in High School -- between after school activities and their crazy amounts of homework (and needing to set an example of NOT playing while they were working)m I rode less. Sending them off to college has helped, but now I feel guilty about leaving my wife at home alone -- she isn't keen on mountain biking, but is a killer road rider so we do more of that.


I used to coach her town lacrosse team, so I rarely rode between March and June. Now she plays at the high school level I could navigate my rides around her games.

My wife hates when I leave for a bike ride as well. She used to ride with me and she was fearless until a fall and a second degree separation of her shoulder curtailed that. She was never the same rider after that and lost her enjoyment for it. We still manage to hike and walk together.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess it depends on what you meant by "dialed back". I don't ride as recklessly and take stupid risks the way I did in my 20s and 30s; but I'm a better rider and ride "harder" now at 56 than I did then. As someone else pointed out a portion of that could be attributed the the bikes we have now vs then. I don't have the bottomless tank of energy that I had then though but I'm in considerably better condition than many friends my age and younger who lead sedentary lives. Some of that could be genetics I suppose, but I met a guy recently who's 15 years younger but looks and moves like he's 15 years older.


----------



## ColoradoMitt (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm going to be 64 in two weeks and am looking at total knee replacement in both knees before the end of the year. I've been riding for 35 years or so, but took a lazy, stupid break for a few years that I awoke from when I found I couldn't hike very well and got dizzy at elevation (9000' feet or so is easy living in Colorado). Got the bug back riding with some co-workers, bought a fatbike, upgraded to another bike, bought a Peloton and do spin classes now 3-4 days a week. Even with the pending surgery's I feel fitter now than I did 4-5 years ago, and I have the passion again, just the love of being out on the trail. Yes, I'm a bit slower now than I was in my 30's. It doesn't matter. I've been making upgrades to my bike most of the summer, adding to the fire, so that when I'm going through my recovery I'm motivated to heal and get back out on the bike by next spring. I believe cycling both saved and will extend my life...


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

careyj1 said:


> Outside of the Pro class, the fastest group in XC racing in Northern CA is the 45 to 54 age group. Then 55 to 64 is normally the next fastest. Something to think about.


Yes, not enough young people involved in XC racing, but a good number of older folks are still doing it. My age = 73, ride yes, race no.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

At 61, now riding more than ever. Retirement, and the ketogenic diet in particular, have made this possible. I haven’t had this much energy in decades.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

dialed back riding? well in grand scheme I suppose so but as it pertains to cycling I only started road bike riding 4 years ago and Mtb riding 2 years ago. I'm still progressing and pushing hard as I can. I'm not a kid anymore so I weight out the risk / reward thing like a responsible adult, lol. but really I don't want to get hurt so I think before I leap now a days.

my progression was MX 18 years, motto trials 25 years and sports car racing 8 years and now mtb and road bikes.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

rob214 said:


> dialed back riding? well in grand scheme I suppose so but as it pertains to cycling I only started road bike riding 4 years ago and Mtb riding 2 years ago. I'm still progressing and pushing hard as I can. I'm not a kid anymore so I weight out the risk / reward thing like a responsible adult, lol. but really I don't want to get hurt so I think before I leap now a days.
> 
> my progression was MX 18 years, motto trials 25 years and sports car racing 8 years and now mtb and road bikes.


Hit the walker than say, ya, i started to dial it back 
Here they started to erase some jumps/drops.
On weekends the ambulance was called too often.
Those kids want to make epic rides.
I just want 2 make an Epic number of rides.
@ 61 only 30 years left to savor, maybe 40 with some luck.


----------



## millerka (May 9, 2008)

Just turned 64 a couple days ago and have been riding more mtb then ever, 4 to 5 times a week. I like to say I have joined the " Don't get hurt club" and am trying not to get kicked out. A couple weeks ago I had a nice over the top fall onto my head, rang my bell pretty good and yesterday I clipped a rock with a pedal that landed me in a heap off a 2 foot skinny. I guess I need to slow it down abit. The worst part about getting hurt when older is what you lose due to recovery. It takes a long time to bounce back as you get older. I have pretty good skills as an alpine skier of 57 years but now, though I know I can ski most things in all kinds of conditions, I choose not to! I'm playing the long game. So far everything works and I'm pain free, crossing my fingers and behaving myself!!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Last summer I had four major crashes (broken bones and/or stitches), but this year I survived the summer without a major crash, yeah!

and no, I didn’t dial it back at all, if anything I rode harder and faster, maybe I’m just riding better ... after forty five plus years on a saddle 🙄

Going to San Luis this weekend, playing with the poison oak, braaaap!


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is hard to answer because for me it's both yes and no. Where I do the bulk of my riding is part national trail, part agricultural land, mostly citrus groves. The park authority is always doing something, and the farmers are always doing something depending on the season. Places where I could haul butt last week, need to be ridden much slower, due to the ongoing work. In addition, for whatever strange reason, there are so many different types of soil and soil composition, as well as ruts from the machinery, that it makes everything crazy at times. I have taken a few really hard falls over the years, and thankfully, have broken nothing. However, I have been really battered and bruised to the point that it was difficult to get out of bed in the morning, and my entire body hurt. I have also cracked three helmets over the past 7 years, and again,no injury, concussion, etc.

What I have learned is that loose over hard which is very common where I ride is the biggest problem, as all of my bad falls have come as a result of losing traction on this type of terrain. So, in that regard, I have slown down, and have gotten pretty good at reading the soil. On the other hand, in the areas where the terrain is not a concern, I put the pedal down and hammer it. I am riding as much as I did before and can keep up a pretty respectable pace for a 63-year-old, soon to be 64. A couple of days ago, I ran into a group of 40 somethings headed in the same direction and asked if I could tag along, and they said sure. Had no problem keeping up, which made me feel pretty good, especially since I have 20 years or more on most of them. 

So the answer is yes, I have dialed back in terms of areas which I know from tough experience are especially conducive to falling. On the other hand, when I feel the terrain is much more solid, I'll really hit it hard. While it sometimes bugs me that I have become more cautious, whenever I get the urge to throw caution to the winds, I close my eyes for a second or two and think back about the days that I really got beaten up. On the other, I will push myself really hard where my comfort level with the terrain is really high. I always say to myself: I enjoy this so much, why be cocky, and do something stupid that will ruin it. I guess it's just about reaching a happy medium of some sort.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Galeforce5 said:


> This is hard to answer because for me it's both yes and no. Where I do the bulk of my riding is part national trail, part agricultural land, mostly citrus groves. The park authority is always doing something, and the farmers are always doing something depending on the season. Places where I could haul butt last week, need to be ridden much slower, due to the ongoing work. In addition, for whatever strange reason, there are so many different types of soil and soil composition, as well as ruts from the machinery, that it makes everything crazy at times. I have taken a few really hard falls over the years, and thankfully, have broken nothing. However, I have been really battered and bruised to the point that it was difficult to get out of bed in the morning, and my entire body hurt. I have also cracked three helmets over the past 7 years, and again,no injury, concussion, etc.
> 
> What I have learned is that loose over hard which is very common where I ride is the biggest problem, as all of my bad falls have come as a result of losing traction on this type of terrain. So, in that regard, I have slown down, and have gotten pretty good at reading the soil. On the other hand, in the areas where the terrain is not a concern, I put the pedal down and hammer it. I am riding as much as I did before and can keep up a pretty respectable pace for a 63-year-old, soon to be 64. A couple of days ago, I ran into a group of 40 somethings headed in the same direction and asked if I could tag along, and they said sure. Had no problem keeping up, which made me feel pretty good, especially since I have 20 years or more on most of them.
> 
> So the answer is yes, I have dialed back in terms of areas which I know from tough experience are especially conducive to falling. On the other hand, when I feel the terrain is much more solid, I'll really hit it hard. While it sometimes bugs me that I have become more cautious, whenever I get the urge to throw caution to the winds, I close my eyes for a second or two and think back about the days that I really got beaten up. On the other, I will push myself really hard where my comfort level with the terrain is really high. I always say to myself: I enjoy this so much, why be cocky, and do something stupid that will ruin it. I guess it's just about reaching a happy medium of some sort.


In may i got a + bike and it helps. That extra grip is nice to have.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

What a great time we had, after nineteen years of matrimonial bliss, our five day trip started with hikes on granite domes and a visit to see the “old ones”. After leaving Yosemite, we drive over to San Luis Obispo for wonderful food and great music, then drove up the coast to Los Padres forest, camping high on a mountain overlooking the ocean. 

After some quality time on the coast we busted back across the state to Dodge Ridge for a little DH action. While the lovely and talented Mrs Nurse Ben slept the sleep of ages, I got in two laps on some awesome trails, then had some breakfast before a spin up to Sonora Pass for amazing views.

The trip would not be complete without at least one solid crash, which I accept with all humility, as I limp around today with a smile on my face and the satisfaction of knowing that I came, I rode, and I’ll ride again 😊

Life is short, so go out and get some!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

It depends on when my last good crash was. A good crash will slow me down for a week or two. But it seems I have a pretty short memory for pain. Pretty soon I’m back up to speed, pushing hard, and confident on techy sections. 

Typically those good crashes only come every 5-6 months , but I’ve had three this past month and it has shaken my confidence some. I’ve definitely slowed down a bit over the last several rides. 

Ask me in another (crash free) month or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

KRob said:


> It depends on when my last good crash was. A good crash will slow me down for a week or two. But it seems I have a pretty short memory for pain. Pretty soon I'm back up to speed, pushing hard, and confident on techy sections.
> 
> Typically those good crashes only come every 5-6 months , but I've had three this past month and it has shaken my confidence some. I've definitely slowed down a bit over the last several rides.
> 
> ...


I am usually the same way but had the opposite experience last night. I crashed in a corner when a loose rock twisted my front wheel and washed me out (the rocks fault, not mine, of course). I was so pissed at myself I rode HARD to the top of the mountain and (still pissed) charged the downhill even harder. I put it down to the increased age-related grumpiness that managed to outweigh carefulness and caution.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> What a great time we had, after nineteen years of matrimonial bliss, our five day trip started with hikes on granite domes and a visit to see the "old ones". After leaving Yosemite, we drive over to San Luis Obispo for wonderful food and great music, then drove up the coast to Los Padres forest, camping high on a mountain overlooking the ocean.
> 
> After some quality time on the coast we busted back across the state to Dodge Ridge for a little DH action. While the lovely and talented Mrs Nurse Ben slept the sleep of ages, I got in two laps on some awesome trails, then had some breakfast before a spin up to Sonora Pass for amazing views.
> 
> ...


awesome on every level!!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

rmac said:


> I put it down to the increased age-related grumpiness that managed to outweigh carefulness and caution.


I definitely fall into that category!


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

33red said:


> In may i got a + bike and it helps. That extra grip is nice to have.


I've thought about it. The problem is that I have three bikes in the home-my mtb, the missus' bike and an e-bike (for commuting only), and no more room for a 4th bike. My current mtb will only take 2.3 in the back and 2.4 in the front. I will order new rubber on my next trip stateside in hopes of getting more traction. A new bike is in the offing in the next year, and one of my requirements is a 27 to 30 mm rim that can handle, large volume tires.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I commented back in April that yes, I was slowing down due to nerve issues and surgeries in both arms last year (2018).

Well, I was getting stronger and faster, riding like the wind, smiling, until last Friday.

I was jumping/pumping a rooty section on my 5 mile loop and G'd out into a small sapling (as big as a baseball bat) on the side of the trail. One of the fastest parts in the whole 5 miles. Log story short, smashed left ulna into 9 pieces. Surgery yesterday, 2 plates and countless screws.

I'm probably off the bike for probably 3+ months, fully functioning in 6-8 months.

I guess it's time to keep the tires on the ground. At 58, I love riding but my limits have just gotten an adjustment.

Have fun, but don't be like Rock.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Rock said:


> I commented back in April that yes, I was slowing down due to nerve issues and surgeries in both arms last year (2018).
> 
> Well, I was getting stronger and faster, riding like the wind, smiling, until last Friday.
> 
> ...


Geez, sorry to hear that. Rest up and heal well.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Better now then I ever was younger. Going harder


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

Funny. I started biking because I am "getting old," so the title of this thread caught my eye. I have foot issues that pretty much eliminate running as a way to keep fit for tennis, so I shifted to biking. I definitely enjoy it more than I ever enjoyed running, and am now sad that I didn't find it sooner.

I plan to be still riding to work 18 miles uphill when I am 70, so I have some decades to go to achieve that goal. That will mean continuing to push myself harder and harder until that point. I see myself riding more in the coming years, not less. Lots of octogenarians out there riding. I hope to be one.


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

I had a heart attack six months ago, the doc said it was 50/50 I was going to make it after the surgery.

Three stents later, at fifty-four I dusted off my mothballed 575 and have been riding with people 10-30 years younger than me two or three times a week.

I get my ass kicked by the young bucks every single ride, but it feels great.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Steamthief said:


> I had a heart attack six months ago, the doc said it was 50/50 I was going to make it after the surgery.
> 
> Three stents later, at fifty-four I dusted off my mothballed 575 and have been riding with people 10-30 years younger than me two or three times a week.
> 
> I get my ass kicked by the young bucks every single ride, but it feels great.


had my HA 3 years ago, and the thought of getting back on my bike was one of the big motivating factors to help me change my eating lifestyle...it took about 6 months, bbut man, once I could ride again, I felt so young again... am 50, so I am not really that old yet

but the bikes (BMX and MTB) were HUGE mental therapy, and still are...and I also get my ass kicked, but really was never into racing or competing even when I was younger...it is just Zen to be on 2 wheels in the woods or skatepark...I actually learn from the young'ns now

keep at it, and just watch yourself!! Check out some of the nutrition and riding threads as well...lots of good stuff in there!!


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

str8edgMTBMXer said:


> had my HA 3 years ago, and the thought of getting back on my bike was one of the big motivating factors to help me change my eating lifestyle...it took about 6 months, bbut man, once I could ride again, I felt so young again... am 50, so I am not really that old yet
> 
> but the bikes (BMX and MTB) were HUGE mental therapy, and still are...and I also get my ass kicked, but really was never into racing or competing even when I was younger...it is just Zen to be on 2 wheels in the woods or skatepark...I actually learn from the young'ns now
> 
> keep at it, and just watch yourself!! Check out some of the nutrition and riding threads as well...lots of good stuff in there!!


Being on 26" wheels, it's even harder keeping up with all the fancy 29ers on climbs, lol. I'm right there on the downs, but my eyesight has gotten worse since I rode a lot. The joys of aging, haha!

I've eaten a lot cleaner since I got out of the hospital. I haven't really had a desire to eat a lot of the stuff I used to love - red meat, cold cuts, starches, etc. I eat a big salad for dinner about five days a week and crave greens and fruits. I pound water now, but I can't kick the coffee. Yet.

Sorry for the thread derail.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

More derail, but damn, what's with all the heart attacks before sixty? You all need to pass the word to younger folks that making good lifestyle choices matter.

I feel real empathy for people in poor health; that's why I'm a medical provider. In some ways I'm lucky that I chose to led a healthy lifestyle from an early age, not that I didn't have the opportunity to eat poorly, smoke, drink, etc... I just didn't, so as I approach sixty I'm looking at a long life with good health.

Sure genetics play a part, but most of us have average genetics (duh), so we gotta do all we can to avoid killing ourselves young. 

It amazes me how much vaping, media, and fast food have come to dominate (define?) our culture. 

I wonder if we ought to invite more young people to join this forum so they start paying attention to healthy living now...

So yeah, I'll take the occasional crash and recovery, cuz at some point I will back off in order to keep living healthy.

Solo ride last weekend: 31 miles, 4k climbing, 4k descending, 80% single track, 20% double track/road, 50% black trails, 30% blue/green trails, six hours in the saddle.

This is what I'll miss when I start backing off.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> More derail, but damn, what's with all the heart attacks before sixty? You all need to pass the word to younger folks that making good lifestyle choices matter.
> 
> I feel real empathy for people in poor health; that's why I'm a medical provider. In some ways I'm lucky that I chose to led a healthy lifestyle from an early age, not that I didn't have the opportunity to eat poorly, smoke, drink, etc... I just didn't, so as I approach sixty I'm looking at a long life with good health.
> 
> ...


For #s lover like u i heard Bingo is real fun


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"I wonder if we ought to invite more young people to join this forum so they start paying attention to healthy living now...'

Probably won't pay attention. I'm pretty sure I didn't rally listen to old guys when I was younger.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

33red said:


> For #s lover like u i heard Bingo is real fun


Riding bikes cures crankiness.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Not really.

As skills increase the my riding gets more aggressive, but not a lot. I still enjoy slower scenic rides more than adrenaline rushes. I take longer to recover. I recently did thirty miles on a singletrack rated hard/arduous in personal best time. I did fine/felt fine at the end, but the next morning told me a 15 mile road ride was out the question for that day. No more back-to-back days like that. I am just as happy strapping a couple fishing rods to my bike and taking a leisurely ride to a mountain lake for the day. Not much of a ride, but still enjoyable and relaxing.
At age 65 my resting pulse rate is in the low 50s, and can still pass the physical fitness standards for firefighter. It is harder to stay in shape now. Even a couple day slack off in my normal daily workouts is felt. 
I boast I am in better shape than people twice my age.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ddoh said:


> "I wonder if we ought to invite more young people to join this forum so they start paying attention to healthy living now...'
> 
> Probably won't pay attention. I'm pretty sure I didn't rally listen to old guys when I was younger.


I'm sure you were listening, but did it matter?

The older I get, the more I listen and watch and look around.

I listen to the voices in my head, so far they haven't steered my too far off course


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

dave54 said:


> ... I boast I am in better shape than people twice my age.


Ha!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I also find that if I ride too much and too hard, I feel beat down like I would after an epic, so I need a few days to recover whereas when I was younger I could do more and do it more often with less downtime.

I did a six hour epic last Sunday, Monday I felt like hell, Tuesday morning I felt even worse but took the dogs for a hike before work, then Tuesday night I did a short ride with the dogs. Today I feel better, still feeling tight in my hamstrings and my quads are tender, but I'm no longer limping around 

I have no problem staying in shape, but what I do find is that my fitness potential is not what it once was, so run a lower gear and spin more, I hike-a-bike in places that I used to ride, and I limit my epics to once or twice a month versus every weekend.

and those pesky injuries ... played tag with a big dead sagebrush last night, picked up a nasty gash/bruise, but I showed that bush what's what!



dave54 said:


> At age 65 my resting pulse rate is in the low 50s, and can still pass the physical fitness standards for firefighter. It is harder to stay in shape now. Even a couple day slack off in my normal daily workouts is felt.
> I boast I am in better shape than people twice my age.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm 62 and maybe a little, but mostly I have only dialed back my competitiveness with others. I don't try things I am not comfortable with just because someone else does it. 
That being said, two weeks ago, I went to a full downhill park for the first time. stuck to green and blues, but did do two short blue/black technical trails. I even cleaned one of them. At the end of the week crashed kinda hard trying to catch up to a friend. Yeah, the competitiveness is not quite gone. I bruised a rib, (maybe dislocated it, but if I did it popped back on its own) and thought about not ever doing downhill again. But after a couple of days, decided I'm just going to buy better pads.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not that I've dialed back my riding; the years have dialed back my body.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Gasp4Air said:


> It's not that I've dialed back my riding; the years have dialed back my body.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> It's not that I've dialed back my riding; the years have dialed back my body.


I'm in good shape because, in part, of regular hard riding. The factor for me now is recovery time.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"I recently did thirty miles on a singletrack rated hard/arduous in personal best time. I did fine/felt fine at the end, but the next morning told me a 15 mile road ride was out the question for that day."

I've found that on a ride the day after a hard ride, I start out very stiff and sore, but after a bit, the soreness and stiffness alleviate and I can ride comfortably. Can't hit it all-out but can get in a nice recovery type ride.


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Rode all the big root drops for the first time on a downhill I've been riding for years, at 59. Pretty psyched on that, and feeling like my bike handling is as good as it's ever been. Bikes getting better and better sure hasn't hurt.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

panchosdad said:


> Rode all the big root drops for the first time on a downhill I've been riding for years, at 59. Pretty psyched on that, and feeling like my bike handling is as good as it's ever been. Bikes getting better and better sure hasn't hurt.


Totally, bike technology is very good for us older folks, suspension and good tires take the sting out, improved handling keeps us upright, longer and more comfortable rides, only seems to get better and better.

When someone asks on this forum whether a full suspension is necessary, my first thought is: Yes, if you want to keep riding "longer" into your old age and feel good while doing it.

I no longer want to get beat up, whiplash from years of riding drops and chunder have caused chronic neck pain, hand and shoulder issues, even my legs feel like trash at times. So yeah, bike technology will prolong my riding career.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

I have dialed back air time, no more 13' flat to flat huge drops like when I was in my 20's lol no more than 5' tire height off jumps lol


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

I am dialling back my racing. Last summer I only did two races (both 8 hour solos in the single speed category) and my body took quite a beating. 

At my age (57) recovery is critical and staying away from injury even more so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

serious said:


> I am dialling back my racing. Last summer I only did two races (both 8 hour solos in the single speed category) and my body took quite a beating.
> 
> At my age (57) recovery is critical and staying away from injury even more so


Eight hour single speed races? Holy crap. You're dialing back from a pretty high level.:thumbsup:

At the rate you're going, by my calculations, you'll be at my level when you you're 108.


----------



## serious (Jan 25, 2005)

Gasp4Air said:


> Eight hour single speed races? Holy crap. You're dialing back from a pretty high level.:thumbsup:
> 
> At the rate you're going, by my calculations, you'll be at my level when you you're 108.


Ha, ha that is funny, but thanks. I used to do 15-18 races a year, Ontario Cups, XC marathons, 8 hours races and a few gravel races. But the body cannot take it anymore. Now it is all about slowing down the inevitable decline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

